# HBO Boxing After Dark: Garcia v. Martinez, Donaire v. Darchinyan, and Martirosyan v. Andrade RBR



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Undercard for the Triple Header is on TopRank.tv
Excellent night of fights and we will kick off the main events on HBO at 8:20 Central Time


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

... And people were against it when I said you should be the one to host the RBRs way back during the mass influx in June.

This place would be shit without your service, Bama.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

vcash to be made tonight, hopefully I get past 900


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

vcash check


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Top Rank undercard starting now
Victor Pasillas vs. Salvardor Perez 6 Rounds @ featherweight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salvador Perez put down walking into a hard right hook. LOL
Terrible


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alex Saucedo vs. Steven Hall
6 round Welterweight


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mikey and Donaire to come up trumps for me tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Mikey and Donaire to come up trumps for me tonight.


Those are easy picks, take a shot on the dark side. 
I'm gonna root for vic even though I think he will be KO'd again, just because I love his trash talk.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Those are easy picks, take a shot on the dark side.
> I'm gonna root for vic even though I think he will be KO'd again, just because I love his trash talk.


Only because I have a large amount of money on them...

I'm picking Vanes! Late round KO


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

saucedo is fun to watch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DAmn Hall is a bum, but it looks like he has no quit in him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Saucedo nice combinations, nice an patient. Gets hit too much though. Hope they tighten up his defense.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flashback.








SJS20 said:


> Only because I have a large amount of money on them...
> 
> I'm picking Vanes! Late round KO


I'm picking Vanes as well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Flashback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the past and you can't change the past.
Vanes getting KO'd. I believe in Boo Boo Andrade


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oscar Cantu v Roberto Ceron
6 Rounds Bantemweight


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thats the past and you can't change the past.
> Vanes getting KO'd. I believe in Boo Boo Andrade


Just like Mitchell would stop Arreolla? Or Stevens Golovkin? Man I like your funny bias for black fighters, But at least in this fight you have a fair Chance. At least this time the pick isnt deluded as fuck.:deal:hey


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Just like Mitchell would stop Arreolla? Or Stevens Golovkin? Man I like your funny bias for black fighters, But at least in this fight you have a fair Chance. At least this time the pick isnt deluded as fuck.:deal:hey


You sure cry a lot about me picking underdogs. The funny part is you want to equate it with race, rather than simply noticing I have a habit of rooting for the underdog in fights that my guys aren't in, sort of how you ignore me picking Rios over Manny and Vic over Donaire, but hey you like playing the race card, I don't know why I'm surprised. LOL


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You sure cry a lot about me picking underdogs. The funny part is you want to equate it with race, rather than simply noticing I have a habit of rooting for the underdog in fights that my guys aren't in, sort of how you ignore me picking Rios over Manny and Vic over Donaire, but hey you like playing the race card, I don't know why I'm surprised. LOL


Nah you always go for the black fighter:lol: your scoring also Shows your bias. but you even think that you can score fights. so I cant win this battle... you are a lost case:-( but it is funny how you pretend that you arent biased.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Flashback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you catch the DC movies version of 'The Dark Knight returns' by Frank Miller?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Did you catch the DC movies version of 'The Dark Knight returns' by Frank Miller?


Yes I did, very very well done.

Just watched Flashpoint yesterday, good watch. Very gritty. Really enjoyed it as a Flash fan.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yes I did, very very well done.
> 
> Just watched Flashpoint yesterday, good watch. Very gritty. Really enjoyed it as a Flash fan.


I love the concept, that Batman is what causes the super villain. Ergo, no Batman = No villain.

JL - Doom is very good, if not as dark.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Nah you always go for the black fighter:lol: your scoring also Shows your bias. but you even think that you can score fights. so I cant win this battle... you are a lost case:-( but it is funny how you pretend that you arent biased.


I'm perfectly biased towards boxers, which is why my cards go to boxers more often than naught.
You probably are confused though because you DKSAS. Leave it to the professionals.
As for the race thing, your card has been played might want to find some eastern euro posters so you can cry on their shoulders.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Aren't we all supposed to be bias? That's the point of a message board. Or else wtf are we doing standing around agreeing with each other.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> Aren't we all supposed to be bias? That's the point of a message board. Or else wtf are we doing standing around agreeing with each other.


Everyone has their biases, but with my cards I strive to be objective with regard to the 4 main scoring criteria. 
A lot of folks don't know the criteria so they go on simple things like compubox or just look at everything through rose tinted glasses.
Its hard being the judge, but hey, if it was easy I wouldn't be a legend.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> . Leave it to the professionals.


Are you earning Money for scoring fights?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I love the concept, that Batman is what causes the super villain. Ergo, no Batman = No villain.
> 
> JL - Doom is very good, if not as dark.


Doom was definitely fun.

Flashpoint was probably just as dark, very bloody.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Are you earning Money for scoring fights?


I used to, now I'm content to train those who do it all over the world.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I used to, now I'm content to train those who do it all over the world.


:lol: I am also a pro judge... but still active. I am already interested to see some of your judging skills today. Maybe you dont disapoint me this time. And please dont teach People how to judge it will lead to more bullshit score Cards... Well have to go now. I will check your score Cards late and give you some advice.:yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> :lol: I am also a pro judge... but still active. I am already interested to see some of your judging skills today. Maybe you dont disapoint me this time. And please dont teach People how to judge it will lead to more bullshit score Cards... Well have to go now. I will check your score Cards late and give you some advice.:yep


You being active lets me know why euro scorecards are the way they are.
Paypal me $500 and I'll give you some classes.
I had to leave the game because my life was threatened.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oscar Valdez is the future.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Oscar Valdez is the future.


Commentator certainly thinks so. Nothing like impartiality from a broadcaster.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

There is a pretty substantial Armenian population around Houston. Interested to see if they come out to support Darch and Vanes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Erick De Leon vs. Jesus Aguinala

Nice fight so far.

Round 1

Erick pressing after slipping and Erick pressing behing the jab, nice right lands from Jesus. hard flurry to the body of Jesus on the inside. They are swinging for the fences both missing. They are getting inside and getting tangled p. Nice double right from Jesus. Erick pressing and throwing lead lefts but not jabbing too much. Nice right hook from Erick. triple right hooks to body of Jesus. Jesus pawing the jab and trying to give some movement. Nice lead right and left fro mJesus, Erick flurries and lands a nice lead left and they get tied up. Erick jabbing and pressing again lands big left hand but Jesus lands a counter right and they tie up.

10 - 9 Erick, just barely though


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Erick out pressing behind the jab and getting Jesus in the corner. Nice left and missed right from Erick, missed right from Jesus and they tie up. They are both throwing but nothing lands clean. Nice left from Erick. Nice right hook left from Erick but they tie up again. Erick out pressing using the jab now. Erick landing lead left at will and Jesus's face is starting to show the damage. erick on the inside flurries nothing lands clean nice left to the body and left to the head from Erick they tie up.. Lead right blocked from Jesus and Erick lands a nice jab left and Jesus ties up. Erick breaks from the clench, Jesus lands a nice left on the inside but Erick walks through it and continues to bully him. Nice jab right from Jesus. Erick lands heavy left to body of Jesus nice left hook from Erick, cupping left from Jesus at the bell.

10 - 9 Erick
20 - 18 Erick


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

They meet in the middle of the ring Erick back pressing behind the jab. Nice jab to body of Jesus and Jesus is backing up and trying to move but Erick is cutting off the ring on him. Missed left hook from Jesus.. Nice right hand and left hook from Jesus on Erick coming in.. Nice right hook from Erick, lead left to body of Jesus. They trade on each other landing lefts and right and they tie up. Erick pressing jabbing to the body now. Nice right from Jesus on erick coming in.. Hard left hook from jesus and he ties up Erick. erick flipping th the jab. Nice jab right from Jesus and he spins out the corner. Nice jab from Erick. Jab to the head and body from Erick, nice left to body of Jesus. Hard left hook on the inside hurts Erick and they tie up. Big left and they flurry on the inside. Nice lead left from Erick. nice right hook missed left from Erick. Missed left and right from Erick. Nice right from Jesus.

10 - 9 Jesus
29 - 28 Erick


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Erick out pressing behind the jab and feinting like he is going to throw the jab, they get inside and tie up. Nice counter right from Eric over the Jesus jab. Nice counter left from Jesus after a flurry. Nice right from Jesus after a Erick flurry. erick pressing behind the jab but slowing lands a nice wide left on Jesus. Nice left to the body from Erick and Jesus ties up. Erick pressing now behind the jab. Nice right hook left, left hook to the body from Erick. Hard left and right to body of Jesus again and Jesus misses with his counters. Jesus looks gassed and is tying up now. Nice lead left and right to body of Jesus. Hard left to body of Jesus. Hard right from Jesus but Erick eats it but gets tied up. Nice left from Erick again though. Erick charges in and gets tied up. Nice jab left from Erick.

That is fight 

10 - 9 Erick
39 - 37 Erick

Erick looks and fights like a less heavy handed Rios


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Boxing! :bbb

Let's do this! 

:cheers


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Erick De Leon wins a UD


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I like boxing 
I like boxing
Go go me :happy !!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> There is a pretty substantial Armenian population around Houston. Interested to see if they come out to support Darch and Vanes.


they're in corpus christi tonight. don't know if they'll travel down...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LSU defensive scheme is beautiful, that isn't a 1st down though


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

who started the thread about subway sandwiches?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> who started the thread about subway sandwiches?


turbotime


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Oscar Valdez is the future.


I remember watching his loss to John Joe Nevin in the Olympics and thinking this fella is gonna make one fucking mean professional. Definitely be following his career closely, he's an animal.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> turbotime


:hi:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nicholas Walters vs. Alberto Garza
Featherweight WBA title fight 12 rounds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Garza started off pressing with the jab, now Walters is pumping his jab and pushing garza back. Missed right from Garza, missed left and right from Walters. Hard left hook right from Walters . Heavy right and left hook from Walters. Walters back to pressing, nice left and right hook flurry to body of Walters. Walters gets on the inside and smoothers Garza's work. Triple left hook stuns garza. HEAVY left hook and garza is hurt. walters covering up Garza's work. Nice jab right and left from Walters again. Hard left to body of Garza. heavy right to the head of Garza and Garza walks back to the rope and bounces off and ties up. Walters measures a beautiful jab and heavy right hand from Walters. Missed right from garza, blocked left from Garza and that is round.

10 - 9 Walters


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Garza pressing behind the jab, nice jab right that is blocked. Walters popping his stiff jab. Hard right to body of Garza. Nice right from Garza, Walters eats it coming in and is back to slipping his jab in and dodging Garza's work. hard left hook right from Walters on Garza coming in. Nice jabs to the body from Garza. hard rigth hand left hook hurts Garza on the inside. Garza has no force in his punches. Walters jabbing and moving Garza back. Hard rigth and left hands to the body of Garza, Garza on his bike now. Double jab from Walters. Nice feint and jab from Walters, he gets inside covers up and once they are broken up lands a nice right. Garza back on the outside , nice right to the body of Walters. Ref warns Garza for the low blow. Walters back to pressing . BIG RIGHT to body of Garza, Garza flurries but Walters covers up. Nice jab from walters. That is round.

10 - 9 Walters
20 - 18 Walters


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

good scrap!

I'm really liking Walters, though he's a little sloppy. He throws punches when he's not really in position. But at least he's really active. Can he keep up this pace for 12 rounds?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> turbotime


I know it. just gettin at him a little...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Walters out stalking now using the jab, Garza slips in a nice jab. Heavy jab left hook from Walters. Hard double jab body head from Walters on a Garza running back. Nice jab right from Walters. Walters lands nice left hook to the head andbody. Garza rushes in flurrying lands nothing eats a hard right. Walters back to blocking all of Garza's work and hitting him with a stiff jab. Jab and short right that misses from Garza. Walters jabbing blocks Garza's attempted counters. blocked left from Garza. Nice left to body of Garza. Wlaters slowly stalking. Walters lands nice left to body of Garza. Nice left to body of Walters, Walters returns with hard right to the head. Hard jab right from Walters. Jab and another right from Walters. Counter right over Garza jab from Walters. Big left hook from Walters, nice right from Walters.

10 - 9 Walters
30 - 27 Walters


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that Opponent is awful


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> that Opponent is awful


Garza fights a lot like Ali Raymi ! (seriously)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Garza pressing eats hard right hand and left hook. Nice left from Walters Hard counter right from Walters on garza coming in. Another hard counter right from Walters. Walters blocking Garza's work with a should type defense. Hard right on Garza coming in. Walters popping the jab and blocking Garza's work. Nice jab from Walters and a nice right uppercut to the body of Garza. Double left from Walters body head. Lead right from Walters and Walters is pushing Garza back. hUGE right counter to the body of Garza coming in and down goes Garza. Garza beats the count gets up eats a HUGE RIGHT HAND. GARZA IS OUT COLD. GARZA IS OUT

Walters KO4 Garza


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Garza fights a lot like Ali Raymi ! (seriously)


Yes but to be fair a Little bit better but he was truly awful. Pulling away in straigh lines with his chin high in the air and even after he throws his sloppy punches he stood in front of his opponents without a guard.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I told yall, yall didn't want to believe it!!!! Walters is the man!!!!!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice shot I like the look of Walters looks to have serious power


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

2am in the UK, wish HBO would get a move on.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You just knew Garza couldn't take those left hooks and rights all night and it ended brutally.
That right ot the body was no joke. Larry trying to call it a low blow when it clearly wasn't


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I've been following Walters ever since I saw his brutal annihilation of Irving Garcia. Great performance!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

How could anyone have thought that was a low blow? The ref had a bad angle, but Idiot commentators.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I see Garcia boxing circles aroun Martinez. Donaire having a good fight with Darchinyan, and Andrade outpointing Martirosyan


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You just knew Garza couldn't take those left hooks and rights all night and it ended brutally.
> That right ot the body was no joke. Larry trying to call it a low blow when it clearly wasn't


Didn't the ref even call it a low blow? Either way, it definitely wasn't low.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oscar Valdez vs. Jesus Lule
6 Rounds Super Bantemweight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Walters is seriously good.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Larry Merchant is there?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Larry Merchant is there?


Yeah he is The Colonial Bob Sheriden's partner, they put hte cute hispanic chick in the mix during PPVs, she isn't there tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They cut off the toprank.tv stream so looks we wait for 8:20 for the HBO card to start


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Walters is defo one to keep an eye on.
Would love to see him Vs. John & finally put CJ out of his misery.
(Dude been hiding out like Osama Bin Laden circa 2000)


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Walters is defo one to keep an eye on.
> Would love to see him Vs. John & finally put CJ out of his misery.
> (Dude been hiding out like Osama Bin Laden circa 2000)


BAD_FUCKING_ASS AVATAR. Anyways, my video is going to shit today, don't know why. I hope it stops when Mikey fights.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> BAD_FUCKING_ASS AVATAR. Anyways, my video is going to shit today, don't know why. I hope it stops when Mikey fights.


GL man :good
IF not Bama does a great job here with the RBR's.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> BAD_FUCKING_ASS AVATAR. Anyways, my video is going to shit today, don't know why. I hope it stops when Mikey fights.


Get HBO you broke bastard :-(


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah he is The Colonial Bob Sheriden's partner, they put hte cute hispanic chick in the mix during PPVs, she isn't there tonight.


ah. I like it when she's on camera. she got big lips...


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone else think that Vanes could pull out the upset?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> I remember watching his loss to John Joe Nevin in the Olympics and thinking this fella is gonna make one fucking mean professional. Definitely be following his career closely, he's an animal.


Same! I said to myself, if this were the pro's, we'd have a different victor.



saul_ir34 said:


> Anyone else think that Vanes could pull out the upset?


Yes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> ah. I like it when she's on camera. she got big lips...


Yeah she got some nice DSLs


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Get HBO you broke bastard :-(


:rofl

HBO ain't started yet. I'm looking at Liam Neeson going ham on people.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Anyone else think that Vanes could pull out the upset?


I don't that Lara fight left a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Get HBO you broke bastard :-(


I already have Showtime. Showtime has the better fights, but I'm a huge Mikey fan, so it sucks that he's on HBO exclusively.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah she got some nice DSLs


absolutely...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Man Taken 2 was absolute dog shit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl
> 
> HBO ain't started yet. I'm looking at Liam Neeson going ham on people.


Yeah I'm watching UFC right now :deal


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't that Lara fight left a bad taste in my mouth


I dont remember my scorecard for that one but it was pretty even up until the stoppage. Lara was not liking Vanes being so aggressive. Lara was coming on but come on the dude headbutts all the time. People dont realize that a headbutt fucking hurts and after several you have to worry about punches plus their head.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bad matchup though. Lara clearly picks and chooses the times when he fights. that night he wanted to pot shot and dart in and out, vanes stood his ground and found it hard to land two or more. some of the same problems he could have tonight. although I don't think Andrade will press him at the outset...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FIGHT TIME!!
Folks.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah I'm watching UFC right now :deal


Belfort will be the first guy to stop Henderson...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That Wrangler jeans commercial with Favre and Brees has got to be the whitest thing I've ever seen :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah I'm watching UFC right now :deal





SJS20 said:


> Belfort will be the first guy to stop Henderson...


Signing off here for the night, enjoy 'em dudes.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Belfort will be the first guy to stop Henderson...


I'll be gutted but he well could be :-(


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Signing off here for the night, enjoy 'em dudes.


Take care matey


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Signing off here for the night, enjoy 'em dudes.


Night brother!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO trying to minimize the Rigo domination.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn remember when Demtrius was 21 fighting on ESPN telling his father to tell him how good he was. 
Damn he is filled out, I think he can take this. I'm rooting for him


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I'm rooting for boo boo too.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Vanes sucks. I hope Demetius knocks him the fuck out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vanes Matriosyan vs. Demtrius "Boo Boo" Andrade
154 vacant WBO Championship Fight


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lots of questions to be answered in this one.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

How many vacant titles has fucking Vanes fought for? Hope he gets KO'd.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Some Armenians made the trip up.

Andrade is the first 08 Olympian to challenge for a world title. The first title of many to come. I hope.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Vanes blocking a lot of those shots.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OMFGGGG :baz


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Andrade out jabbing and Vanes runs in and misses a right and is circle.s. Nice left hook from Andrade. Andrade pressing Vanes with the jab. Missed right and left hook from Vanes. Andrade jabbing Andrade misses a right. Hard right and left to the body of Vances from andrade on the inside. Nice lead right and left to the bod yof Vanes. Hard jab left from Andrade. Nice right hook an Vanes coming in. Andrade lands nice left and his jab is pushing Vanes back. Nice jab up and donw on Vanes. Big headbutt, not cut. Nice counter left fom andrade. Nice jab from Andrade. Nice left from Andrade. hard left from Andrade another left from Andrade. Hard right hook from Andrade. Andrade lands a left but eats a right and Andrade is down on the canvas. Nice right at the end of the round from Vanes they paw at eac other.

10 - 8 Martirosyan.

* left from Vanes led to the knockdown


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Andrade down early, but it looked like a flash.

10-8 Vanes


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Woah! Big ahot 10-8 Vanes. Demtrius was looking great up until the point where he took that shot,.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

10-8 Martirosyan, Andrade would have won the round if he didn't get KD'd.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, my V-cash might be good tonight. I drop some dough on Vanes.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Probably should be 10-9 but I expect most judges to go 10-8. 

Is Gale Von Hoye on this card?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, my V-cash might be good tonight. I drop some dough on Vanes.


I decided not to risk any of my massive $100 v-retirement fund! :lol:

(lost it all when Mago broke his hand.)


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

anyone got a hbo stream?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This commentator is an idiot. He should never be allowed to talk about Pac or JMM again.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Andrade's glitches look like pillows. Same brand and weight as Vanes gloves, though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Andrade jabbing slips a Right from Vanes. They start jabbing and they tie up.. Hard left and right hook hurts Vanes. Jab left from Andrade.. Andrade jabbing up and down now. blocked jab and right from Vanes. Andrade jabbing up and down and keeping range. missed lead left from Andrade. Andrade feinting and jabbing and pressing Vanes. Nice counter right from andrade coming in.. Nice right to the body of Andrade from Vanes Hard righthook and left to body of Vanes. Andrade back to jabbing and keeping Vanes outside. nice right hook again from Andrade. Vanes shooting back but not landing. Hard right from Vanes coming in. Nice counter left from Andrade when Vanes comes in.

10 - 9 Andrade
19 - 18 Martirosyan


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

19-18 Martirosyan


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think Vanes stole that round


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

nice little chess match we got here..


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I decided not to risk any of my massive $100 v-retirement fund! :lol:
> 
> (lost it all when Mago broke his hand.)


I was in the same place when Mares got KTFO. Stevens got me back on top when he lasted 6+ rounds against GGG.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Andrade.

19-18 Vanes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> anyone got a hbo stream?


first row sports


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking forward to Ward next week. I haven't been to a fight since Maidana/Lopez


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I was in the same place when Mares got KTFO. Stevens got me back on top when he lasted 6+ rounds against GGG.


you bet on the over? That took balls!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Andrade is missing a lot. If he was Pac, Lampley would be yelling Boom Boom.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Vanes starting to time and figure Andrade out..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Andrade in the middle of the ring, Vanes pawihg the jab. nice left and right hook from Andrade. Andrade in high guard jabbing now. Nice right to body of Andrade. Nice double jab from Andrade Nice right from Vanes but he eats a right hook from Andrade. Vanes charges in off a missed right and Andrade ties up. Andrade jabbing again and keeping range. Andrade jabbing down and up. Missed jab laeft from Andrade. Nice coounter right from Vane, but Andrade missed a counter left. Nice left from Andrade, but Vanes land a nice right inside. Nice right hook from Andrade on Vanes coming in, Vanes lands nice right to the body. Nice left to bod yof Andrade, cgoing out he eats a right hook Hard right to the body of Vanes and a double jab out from Andrade. Triple jab from Andrade.

Close round

10 - 9 Andrade
28 - 28 Even


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Andrade is missing a lot. If he was Pac, Lampley would be yelling Boom Boom.


:lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Demetrius is doing well keeping that right up and showing very good defensive skills. 10-9 andrade.

28-28 even.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> you bet on the over? That took balls!


I thought Stevens' strength would've done something. Glad he played spoiler, though. Won me a shit-ton of V-cahs. I think I had like 50 before that fight.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Andrade round 28 each.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Vanes

38-37 Vanes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Andrade in the middle of the ring jabs misses a left to the boy. Nice right hook on Vanes coming in. Nice jab left from Andrade. Andrade jabbing nichely now. Andrade prsihg lands a nice right hook on Vanes coming in and lands 2 lefts on the back of Vanes trying to duck in. Vanes comes in and gets tied up. Andrade jabbign and moving now. Nice jab left to the body of Vanes. Andrad jabbing and moving. Vanes flurries doens'esn't land . Nice straight left from Andradde and triple jab from Andrade. Nice right to th body of Andrade. Andrade jabbing and gets tied up. Andrade back to jabbing Vanes eats a right hook and left coming in. Andrade jabbing . Andrade misses a wide jab left. Andrade lands a nice jab right hook off the jab.Nice right right ot body of Vanes. Vanes lunges in misses a right and Andrade slips his work and that is round.

10 - 9 Andrade
38 - 37 Andrade


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Got it 38-37 Martirosyan after 4


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Andrade keeps leaning towards his left to get away from that left hook, Vanes should step in and throw a hard looping right.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Andrade better be in great shape. He's spending a ton of energy.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 4
> 
> Andrade in the middle of the ring jabs misses a left to the boy. Nice right hook on Vanes coming in. Nice jab left from Andrade. Andrade jabbing nichely now. Andrade prsihg lands a nice right hook on Vanes coming in and lands 2 lefts on the back of Vanes trying to duck in. Vanes comes in and gets tied up. Andrade jabbign and moving now. Nice jab left to the body of Vanes. Andrad jabbing and moving. Vanes flurries doens'esn't land . Nice straight left from Andradde and triple jab from Andrade. Nice right to th body of Andrade. Andrade jabbing and gets tied up. Andrade back to jabbing Vanes eats a right hook and left coming in. Andrade jabbing . Andrade misses a wide jab left. Andrade lands a nice jab right hook off the jab.Nice right right ot body of Vanes. Vanes lunges in misses a right and Andrade slips his work and that is round.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Vanes out pressing behind his jab, eats a jab left, another left , another left and Andradrade is back on the outside continuing to jab. Missed right hook from Andrade. Andrade back to j jabbing. Two lefts to the back of a reaching Van.es Nice rigth hook on Vanes, another right hook from Andrade. Nice right to body of Andrade, another right from Vanes. Andrad gets back out and continues to jab Vanes.. Andrade lands a right hook on Vanes and blocks his works.. Three jabs from Andrade. Missed right to the body from Vanes Hard coult left f from Andrade on Vanes coming in. Missed left uppercut from Vanes, back to eating the right form Andrade. Doule counter right hooks from Andrade. Nice right to the body fom vanes. Nice lead left from Andrad. Jab left from Andrade. Nice right hook from Andrade on vanes coimg in. Another left hook from Andrade. Vanes is throwing but now landing. Nice counter left from Andrade, missed counter left from Andrade and that is round.

10 - 9 Andrade
48 - 46 Andrade


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vanes seems to be slowly breaking Andrade down.

48-46 Vanes.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lampley giving Andrade the Pac treatment. He clearly can't recognize when shots miss or how a powerful counter puncher can do more damage through accuracy.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This is Andrade's first time in with a top 10 Jr.MW and he's settling in nicely now.
4-1 Andrade


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Is it my stream or is Jim silent whenever they both throw and Martirosyan lands, instead focusing on Andrade's punches? 


Also, did I hear him right? "6 years ago in 1997"..?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Marti acting stupid taking all those flush shots.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Lampley giving Andrade the Pac treatment. He clearly can't recognize when shots miss or how a powerful counter puncher can do more damage through accuracy.





Bogotazo said:


> Is it my stream or is Jim silent whenever they both throw and Martirosyan lands, instead focusing on Andrade's punches?
> 
> Also, did I hear him right? "6 years ago in 1997"..?


its not your stream.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vanes can't get away from that straight left.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Huge 6th from Boo Boo

5-1 Andrade and he has it dialed in now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Big round for Andrade. 10-9 Demetrius.

57-56 Vanes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Vanes out jabbing and pressing, Andrade is jabbing and strarting to walk Vanes back. Nice jab from andrade. Nice right hook to body of Vanes. Nice right hook upstarith. another right hook upstrairs from ndrade. Andrade jabbbing and Andrade landa beautifufl left and righ hook. hard rgith and left and Vanes is hurt and wobbling around th ring. Nice right to the body from Vanes. Andrade backs up. lands nice left again. Nice right again from Vanes. Nice jab left another jab jaft from Andrade and Vanes stumbles back. Nice ja left another jab left from Vanes Vanes is show boating while getting beaten .nice jab from Andrade and Vanes ties up. ncie counter left from Andrade and he slips on the mat. Nice jab from Andrade and he is circling. Hard big looping left from Andrade at the end of the round.

10 - 9 Andrade
58 - 55 Andrade


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

There goes Andrade again with that right hand low again. :-( He gonna get caught again.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Andrade winning this so far he just needs to not get clipped again.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Vanes pressing Andrde misses a left, nice right to body of Andrde from Vanes. Andrade flickering th jab nicely now and keeping Vanes on the outside. Nice right hok from Andrade and he is back to sticking th jab. Andrade slips a Vanes right. Back to jjabbing and landing the nice left. missed counter right from Vanes. Andrade doubles the jabs and lands a left. Nice doubl jab and left from Andrade. nice coutner right from Vanes. Nice right hook from Andrade. Nice right from Vanes to the er right from vanes blocked right and head of Anandrdade. Nice jab from Andrade. Nice stiff jab from andrade. They get on the inside and tie up. Nic right hook from Andrad. Nice stiff jab from Andrde. Nice blocked left and right from Vanes, blocked work from Vanes and that is round.

10 - 9 Vanes
67 - 65 Andrade


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Andrade taking the punches very well. That round was close though 6-1 Andrade


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close round. 10-9 Vanes.

67-65 Vanes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Andrade jabbign and Vanes walks in a right hook and a right hook to the body. Jab left from Andrade. Vanes stays in teh pocket lnands a nice right. Nice rigth hook left to bod yof vanes. Nice left to bod yof Andrde. Nice loping right from Andrade. Nice right hook to body and stragith left from Andrade. Nice stiff jab from Andrade. Nice right hook from Andrade. Nice left from Andrade. Nice right from Vanes. Missed left hook and right from Vanes. Andrade is jabbing and circling Vanes. Nice coutner right from Vanes off a misses left from andrade. Stiff jab rigth hook from Andrade. And lands a nice lead left another lead left and they tie up. Nic rigth hook from Andrade Nice jab left from Andrade. Vanes lurries but doesn't land Nice right hook on Vanes coming n Vanes flurries lands nothing eats a jab left. Lead left from Andrade that is round.

10 - 9 Andrade
77 - 74 Andrade


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Crucial round that Andrade seemed to give away.

77-74 Vanes.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

vanes winning this


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Vanes out pawing the jab. Missed right from Vanes. Nice counter left from Andrade. Hard right to body of Andrade Nice right and left to body of Andrade. Nice right to body from Vanes. Andrade is jabbing and lands a nice jab left and they tie up. Three punch flurry from Vanes blocked. Andrade jabbing and circling away from Vanes work. Nice right hook from Andrade. Nice left hook from Vanes. candrad lands nice double jab jsut whort with a left. Andrade eats a coutner right, nice left fro mAndrade in return. Nice lef efrom Andrade and Vanes runs into a right hook. Andrade is jabbing and pressing Vanes now. nice right hook from andrade. Nice left from Andrade. Vanes fired off in return but it was blooked. lead left from Andrade. Nice right hook fro Andrade. two lead lefts from Andrade and a nic right from Andrade. Vanes flurries hits the guard and eats a right hook from Andrade and that is round.

10 - 9 Andrade
87 - 83 Andrade


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Andraded round

86-84 Vanes.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, you guys have some crazy different score-cards. Can't score this one because my videos have been sucking.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

got it 85-85 even


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

7-2 Andrade. Way too active and effective. Vanes needs to sweep these last 3 for a draw. and a KO to win.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Andrade is dead tired, but winning the round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Andrade sitting baclanding the jab and lands a nice counter left.. nice counter right hook and straight left from Andrade. Vanes is sitting back and circling now.. Andrade in the middle of the ring plnanted. Nice dougle right hook. Nice right ook on Vanes coing back. Ncie right hook from Andrade again. Nice jab from Adrade. Vanes misses a rigth and left. Andrade back to sittinng in the middle and jabbing . Nice right hook from Andrade. Double jab from Andrade. Andrade is jabbing and lands a nice lead left. Vanes is sitting on the outside looking for one big shot.. Nice right hook from Andrade nice right to the body from Vanes, th tie up. Nic righ to the body , nice let from andrade in return on the ropes and the tie up. Nic jab from Andrade and Vanes fires off and it is blocked. Nice right hook from Andrade. Ncie lef t o bod yof Vanes. Missed left from Andrade and he falls to the ropes. They gett back in the middle paw the jab and that is round.

10 - 9 Andrade
97 - 92 Andrade


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

95-94 andrade


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

At least Top Rank vs GBP isn't screwing up 154. Neither of these guys can touch Lara, Trout, or Canelo, much less Floyd.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-8 Andrade.

95-94 Vanes.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, you guys have some crazy different score-cards. Can't score this one because my videos have been sucking.


Close rounds


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

8-2 Andrade. Vanes needs to get on it. Great performance from Andrade.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This one might just end as a draw. Vanes wins or gets a draw, I still make some good V-Cash :jjj


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

andrade winning easy. a couple years back on esb around the same time i told everyone swift garcia was the future i said andrade is the darkhorse of the 154 division, next call is wilder and its gonna make people mad


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Close rounds


Quite a few in which Andrade threw and missed a lot with Vanes landing fewer but harder shots.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Andrade.

104-104 even.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11

Andrade in the cneter of the ring lands a stiff jab Vances throws and his punches are blciked. nice right hook from Andrade. Nice jab from Andrade . Nice left from Vanes. Nice double jab left from Andrade. Nice right hook from Andrade. Nice right hook, lead left from Andrade. Nice rigth hook on Vanes coimng in. Stiff jab f Andrade. Nice jab from Andrade. Lead left from Andrade, flurry from Vanes misses. Nice flurry but they all miss from Vanes. andrade jabbing and cactching Vanes coming in. Missed rigth from Vanes and Vanes eats two lefts. Mised jab and right from Vanes. Andrade jabbing and lands nice left from Andrade. Double jab from Andrade. Nice jab from Andrade. Hard rigth hook from Andrade on Vanes coming in. Andrader walking Vanes to the ropes and jabbing him.

10 - 9 Andrade
107 - 101 Andrade

Vanes seems to have mentally shut down


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

105-103 andrade


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> 105-103 andrade


You going next weekend?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 12

Vanes eatting double jab from Andrade. Andrade planeted in the center of the ring and Vanes is circling on the outside. Nice jab from Andrad Nice counter right from Andre on Vanes coming in. Nice counter left from Andrade on Vanes coming in. Nice lead left from Andrade. Nice right hook on Vanes coming in. Vanes jumps in misseses his punches and gets tied up. Andrade back in the centter lands a beautiful left on the inside. Andrade jabbing and Lndnds beautiful coutner left. Andradrad jabbign Vanes back an lands beautiful jab left and Vanes ties up. Vanes throws a right and holks it and jumps out. Andrade jabbing and feinting Vanes back. Missed right from Vanes Vanes flurries on the inside lands nothign and gets tied up. Nice lead left from Andrade. Nic rigth hook and straight left from Andrade.

10 - 9 Andrade
117 - 110 Andrade


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

114-113 Andrade.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

115-112 andrade


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

10-2 Andrade. Showed some mental toughness from the first round and had it dialed in. Still needs more polish and a few title defenses before he steps it up further.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

"Andrade is going to need a knockout to win or get the draw" that why the pay Colonel Bob Sheridan the big bucks


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Boo boo swept the last 4 IMO 

115-113


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Andrade 8-4


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Javier Alvarez 115 - 112 Martirosyan
Don Griffin 114 - 113 Andrade
Jesse Reyes 117 - 110 Andrade

SD winner Demetrius Andrade


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

That was a shit score from Javier Alvarez. Glad Kellerman told it like it was.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

You shame him Kellerman you shame him!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You going next weekend?


wish i was.. i got car problems. wish it was in Carson instead. it's alot closer..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

117-110 for Andrade is crazy. but the right man won.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

told yall booboo was the troof!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Andrade showed a clear difference in class


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> told yall booboo was the troof!


that knockdown was the best thing that could happen to him, he went into his Olympic Mode


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lol. Shitty cards, Andrade won this fight clearly. And this is coming from a guy who bet on Vanes.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> That was a shit score from Javier Alvarez. Glad Kellerman told it like it was.


colonel bob had the same score for vanes :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Lol. Shitty cards, Andrade won this fight clearly. And this is coming from a guy who bet on Vanes.


Yeah it wasn't that close, Vanes wasn't landing much cleanly and it wasn't enough to say he won a round outside 3 on better punching.
Andrade mentally broke him down and he had no answers 9 - 12 he was lost out there and had quit


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

The way Andrade hunches over to the left is so annoying to me


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Max a G!!!!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Brian rose has no Chance at all against Andrade


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

I stopped scoring after the third round due to missing the next two, those scores seemed weird though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Brian rose has no Chance at all against Andrade


Is Rose his mando?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The re-match that happened too late. Hard to believe a few years ago this would have been the match of the year.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vanes coming out to the ring with Steven Segal behind him


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

LMAO at Vic's ring entrance music


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Is Rose his mando?


As far I know... yes. He also wouldnt win against Vanes in my opinion.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Brian rose has no Chance at all against Andrade


I thought Baysangurov had first dibs because of the injury. Andrade needs a guy like that to continue to get more experience.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Is Rose his mando?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Armenia taking a shit load of Ls tonight. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Donaire claims lack of focus and hunger is why he lost to Rigo.
BUllshit.
He had been ducking Rigo for damn near 2 years he knew who Rigo was , shit he even landed money punches, problem for him that night was that Rigo was simply better than him.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

donaire stop talking shit

rematch rigo then


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Donaire stfu :-(


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> wish i was.. i got car problems. wish it was in Carson instead. it's alot closer..


Yeah, Ontario us way the hell out there.

One of these Carson cards you should meet up with me and Montero.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That Top Rank girl on the right of Lampley is cute as fuck.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't stand the excuses


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I want to be Buffer so bad :cry


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Donaire has one of the best nicknames in boxing today


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Is it bad that I want Vic to lose because of the fact that I HATE Ronda Rousey?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Nonito coming back with a vengeance. KO coming tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Vic out pressing wit hhis jab and Donair is flickering out the jab and turning. Vic is outside trying to keep range Nice left from Vic and Donaire is back in the middle and simply raiting. Nice right to the body of vic. Donaire eats a jab trying to throw a right. Vic is pressing , missed right from Donaire. Nice right to body of vic from Donaire. vic lands a left to the body. Nice right from Donaire nice right to the body of Vic. Nice left from Donaire. Nice left from Vic. Nice right from Donaire on Vic coming in. Double left from Vic. Nice jab left another left from Vic and another left from vic at the end of the round.

10 - 9 Darchiniyan


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Darch landed good there!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

1-0 Darch. Same old Nonito bullshit.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

close round


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Is it bad that I want Vic to lose because of the fact that I HATE Ronda Rousey?


Why do you hate her? And, yes. I'm actually rooting for Vic. :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Looked like I was premature. Nonito still in love with his owed, not enough output.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wish Darch could jab just a little more. He's fighting small though which is very smart.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Why do you hate her? And, yes. I'm actually rooting for Vic. :lol:


She's a whiney bitch :lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Yeah, Ontario us way the hell out there.
> 
> One of these Carson cards you should meet up with me and Montero.


no doubt


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Is it bad that I want Vic to lose because of the fact that I HATE Ronda Rousey?


i thought i recognised his trainer lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic actually looking pretty damn fast. His last fight he looked like straight shit. He's actually not looking bad for featherweight, but I'm definitely speaking too soon.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10- Vic.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Definitely Donaire's round in the second.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Vic pressing, donaire on the balls of his feet. Vic staying on the out just misses a right hook on Donaire coming in. Vic has his foot on the outside consitantly with Donaire. They are both feiting and pawwing the jab. They both misses eights and lefts. Nice right to body of Vic. Nice left from Vic, another jab left from Vic. Nice jab from Donaire. Straight left from Vic. nice jab from Donaire Nice left jjook rigth from Donaire. Left from Donaire hurts Vic. Short right from Donaire. Nice left and right from Donaire. vic pressing and lands a right hook but hard left from Donaire. HARD LEFT ffrom VIC and Donaire is stumbled. Nice right from Donaire. Nice left to the body f rom Vic.. Nice left from Vic again.

HARD ROUND slight edge to Donaire SLIGHT EDGE

10 - 9 Donaire
19 - 19 Even


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Close round but I think Donaire hurt him more.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Fun round. This could get good. Nonito just needs to feint to set up some power shots.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i'm gonna laugh so hard if Darch gets KO'd with the same exact punch...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> 10- Vic.


10-............ what?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

For some reason, I'm giving Vic the snd, too

20-18 Vic.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Is it bad that I want Vic to lose because of the fact that I HATE Ronda Rousey?


WTF does Ronda have to do with Vic?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

KOTF said:


> 10-............ what?


10-9 Vic. :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> WTF does Ronda have to do with Vic?


They're buds mate.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

darch is my dog but hes way over optimal weight and several years past his best. donaire should be dominating vic. donaire wil never be the same, moving up so high he's gonna get KO'd vs a legit champ


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Donaire looks like the Bull and Darch is the Matador


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

browsing said:


> WTF does Ronda have to do with Vic?


She has a thing for Armenian men.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3
Vic jabbing and donaire is sitting in the middle of the ring. They are both missing hook. Nice right to body of Vic. Missed left from Vic. Nice jab to bod yof Vic. Nice Rigth hook from Vic on a reachign Donaire. Vic jabbing. Missed jab left from Vic. D Double jab missed right from Doniaire. Nice left to body of Donaire. Nice right to body of Vic. Nice jab from Donaire. Nice jab from Vic. Ncie right to body of Donaire. Hard left to head of Donaire. Nice right hook from Vic and left hook from Donaire. Nice jab from Donaire. Nice jab from Doinare off missed Vic left. Nice jab left from Vic.

10 - 9 Darchiniyan
29 - 28 Darchiniyan


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

ima give that one to Vic


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

30-27 Vic.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, not the type of fight I was expecting. Vic's not looking too bad for being way past his best weight and fighting the guy who destroyed him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic is looking rreally good :think 2-1 Vic.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

If Donaire wins this he is going to be perfect to feed to Lomachenko in the future, good name for Loma to dominate against.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What has happened nonito? He just seems so unfocused. He's not hungry anymore.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Donaire looks ready to retire. Holy shit, Vic is fucking awesome.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Why does Lampley say 'Darchinyan lands a heavy shot' etc, I see Donaire landing the shot. Especially in that exchange there against the ropes.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Come on DARCHINYAN!!!! YOU GOT THIS HOMESLICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lol washed up Darchinyan is diggin in Donaires ass right now..


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

He'll yeah! Now that was a nice end to the round.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lmfaoo darch winning3-1


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Donaire jabbing and circling now. Vic is the one planted in the middle of the ring. Nice jab left from Vic. Nice jab from Donaire on Vic trying to come in. Nice jab left from Vic. Nice right hook and left again from Vic forcign Donaire to the ropes. Donaire trying to keep the distance Nice left from Vic. They are pwaring with the jabs just short left from Vic. Nice left to body of donaire. Nice jab from Donaire. Nice right from Donaire. Nice jab left from Vic on Donaire coming in , nice left from vic. . Nice jab left from Vic again. Donaire jabbing and moving. Missed left hook from Donaire. Nice right fom Donaire. Nic counter left from Vic. They trade lefts and rights and Vic gets an extra left and right hook to the head of Donaire after the bell.

We got a fight now. 

10 - 9 Donaire
38 - 38 Even


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

CHAVEZ SENOR :ibutt!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Donaire having a trouble with setting up offense

and Chavez looks likes he's having a great time


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Darch didn't come for a payday. Great round


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Nonito looks be panicking.

39-37 Vic.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Even round btw 2-1-1 Darch


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

3-0-1 Vic on my card


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LMFAO and people were saying Donaire would've Montiel'ed Mares.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ali Raymi make both these bitches and make bitch Rigo his cocubines.

Not impressed.... by these 2 and was not impresed by Rigo.

110-135 is wide open for Raymi.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

holy shit!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Vic pawing the jab and sitting back now. Donaire jabbing and circling . Nice double jab right that is short from Donaire. vic is posing in the ring. hard right to bod yof Vic. Vic pawing the jab and is short with the lef. Nice left to body of Donaire from Vic. Nice left to bod yfo Donaire and a left upstairs from Vic. Nice left to body of Donaire. Vic walking Donaire down now behind the jab. nice right hook from Vic. nice left to the body of Donaire. Nice left to body of Donaire again from Vic. Vic Nice left to the bod y again from vic. Vic stalking Donaire now. HUGE LEFT SENDS DONAIRE TO THE ROPES. VIC unloading on Donaire in the corner. The bells stops the action.

10 - 9 Darchiniyan
48 - 47 Darchniyan


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Man. Vic has balls and real fighting character.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

What the fuck is going on here!!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

the way mikey looked up at the camera just screamed badass


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn I don't think I have given Nonito a round.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

50-46 Darchinyan for me. Winning just about every round. He's so focused.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The biggest difference between the last fight is that Donaire isn't innovating on his toes, and Darchinyan is keeping his feet under him better when he punches. Both point to a less effective offense from Nonito.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ugh! Nonito looks like a fighter who wants to be a fath to his child.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

can any aussies explain who Alex Vella and The Rebels that Colonel Bob Sheridan keeps mentioning


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Holy fuck Darch is going HAM 


Darch EVT'd this


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic bringing everything he has. Always does. Have to respect that.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Smh donaire either digressed as a fighter or rigondeaux created the blueprint


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Really didn't expect this.. Good shit by Darchinyan


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OMFG this is fucking topsy-turvy world. Too many upsets this year if DOnaire loses.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Donaire doubling the jab but no landing. Donaire trying to box on his toes now. Vic simply stepping back and keeping his hands up. nice left to the body and nice left upstairs from Vic. Short double jab from Donaire. Missed left from Vic. Missed jab from Donaire. Nice left from Vic on Donaire coming in. They trad jabs. Nice left that Donaire catches. Nice left from Vic again. Missed left from Fic and Donaire jabs and circles. nice right hook from Vic, blocked rigth and left from Donaire. Missed right from Donaire. HUGE left from Vic. nice right hook from Vic. Nice left to bod yof Donaire. Nice left to chest of Doanire. ncie right hook and left from Vic. They trade hooks and bic left from Vic, Vic was hurt.

10 - 9 Darchiniyan
58 - 56 Darchiniyan


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn Donaire is getting schooled. never thought this would be happening..


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ali Raymi make both these bitches and make bitch Rigo his cocubines.
> 
> Not impressed.... by these 2 *and was not impresed by Rigo.
> *
> 110-135 is wide open for Raymi.


That says a lot about your boxing acumen my friend. You're not impressing any boxing heads with talk like that.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

He really cannot create offense on his own, looks lost as hell


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Holy fuck Darch is going HAM
> 
> Darch EVT'd this


Will you shut the hell up about Rousy now lol. Just messing, but you have to be loving what Vic is doing. I'm screaming and loving this fight.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

rigo set the blueprint. darch is executing it


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hopefully Darch keeps respecting Donaire's power he seems to not care when he gets tagged and looks to trade.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Will you shut the hell up about Rousy now lol. Just messing, but you have to be loving what Vic is doing. I'm screaming and loving this fight.


:lol: Fuck Rousey

Darch with nice bodyshots though :hey


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Bahhhahahahaha Ho-nito getting treated like the whiny ho he is! this was supposed to e a 1 sided mismatch. Vic a G even if he gets ko'd now, he's a great shit taker....i would love to hear his hilarity if he wins!!!


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Donaire looks off tonight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Darchs' round again.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

HBO is horrible holy man. He lost a bunch of rounds to WVII as well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Donaire and Vic in the middle and at mid range. Donaire steps in with a jab Missed left from Vic. Nice jab left from Vic. Nice jab from Donaire Nice left to body of Donaire. Nice counter left from Vic and missed right from Donaire. Nice right hook from Vic. Nice left from Vic. Nice straight right from Donaire Another straight right missed left and Donaire pulls his head down and bangs two lefts. vic gets inside and slips and tackles Donaire down. LOL. Donaire jabbing and Donaire misses a counter right. nice jab from donaire. Double jab and misseds left . ncie right hook left hand from Vic on Donaire on the ropes.

10 - 9 Darchiniyan
68 - 65 Darchiniyan


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wow Darchinyn round again. What a G.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> Bahhhahahahaha Ho-nito getting treated like the whiny ho he is! this was supposed to e a 1 sided mismatch. Vic a G even if he gets ko'd now, he's a great shit taker....i would love to hear his hilarity if he wins!!!


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Wow Darchinyn round again. What a G.


FUCK YEAH!!! :fire


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

6-0-1 Vic...I dont have Nonito winning a round.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> HBO is horrible holy man. He lost a bunch of rounds to WVII as well.


my trainer fought WV2 twice


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> He really cannot create offense on his own, looks lost as hell


:deal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

And people were giving Donaire shit for this fight. Fuck, this shit blew up in his face.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fuck Rousey.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Donaire throwing 20 punches a round. He obviously has no passion for boxing. Great for Darch. The guy came to fight, man.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This had gone longer than I expected. 

Nonito to just isn't throwing enough.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> my trainer fought WV2 twice


That's awesome. They friends?


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Man, this is one thing I love about boxing, though. When a fight goes absolutely NOTHING like people expected it to go. But this looks more about Donaire looking off than Darchiniyan looking like anything special.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Sweethome_Bama didn't you prredict an upset a few weeks ago :lol: You bastard.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Won me some V-Cash back. Fuck yeah, on the over!!!!!!!!! You my fucking guy, Vic. Keep that shit up, this is fucking amazing.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

7-1 vic hahahaha


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Man, this is one thing I love about boxing, though. When a fight goes absolutely NOTHING like people expected it to go. But this looks more about Donaire looking off than Darchiniyan looking like anything special.


He looked like this in the Rigondeaux fight, though, to be honest. Maybe he should've retired before the Rigo fight. He should definitely retire if he loses to Darch now.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Donaire needs a KO on my card


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Nice left from Donaire and Donaire is out jabbing and circling. Vic is staying on the outside and still pawing the jab trying to com in. Two missed lefts from Vic and a grazing right hook on Donaire circling. Nice right hook on Donaire ocming i. Vic jabbing Donaire coming in. Nice overhand left from Vic. Nice left to the chin. Nice left on the inside from Vic. Ncie right hook from Vic. Nice jab left from Vic. Vic's jab feezing donaire. Lead left from Vic. Nice right from Donaire, counter left from Vic. Double left blocked from Vic on teh inside. Nice conter right from Donaire. missed left from Donaire. Nice left from Vic on the inside.

10 - 9 Darchiniyan
78 - 74 Darchiniyan


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

7-0-1 Vic


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

6-2 Vic, haha


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Come on Vic!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Man, this is one thing I love about boxing, though. When a fight goes absolutely NOTHING like people expected it to go. But this looks more about Donaire looking off than Darchiniyan looking like anything special.


I disagree: I think it's about Darchinian having a much better defensive plan than expected. Sadly, it's making it a somewhat "boring" fight. Well, not boring exactly, but you know...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That's awesome. They friends?


I don't think so, it was early in WV's career, he was also set up to have a fight with Broner back in 08 but it didn't get made


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Donaire is done. He needs to take a break from boxing.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

wtf is going here? vic is such a god damn g!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, crazy.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I spoke too soon. 


VIc didn't do what he was supposed to do :-(


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

See what happens when you man up and throw?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

shit stoppage..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Unreal.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks arum


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Good comeback knockout, but Donaire'e overrated. He's just not very good. Put him in with the best from 126-130 and he'll rack up more losses and probably cry himself into retirement.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Great finish from Nonito, but great EVT from Darch. Can walk away with his head high.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

They should have stopped that earlier. Vic was done.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I feel like slapping myself. 

Donaire found his punch like he needed to.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> And people were giving Donaire shit for this fight. Fuck, this shit blew up in his face.


:lol: V broke.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm OK with that stoppage.

-Esp after recent HW events.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder what the score-cards were.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Dramatic but still disappointed in donaire.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Vic catches a Donaire jab and right. Donaire jabbing misses a lead right. Nice left to chest of Donaire. HUGE left hook from Donaire and Vic wobbled. Missed left and right from Donaire. Heavy lead reight HUGE left uppercut on Donaire coming in and he is wobbled. HUGE right from Donaire and Vic is hurt bacdly. HUge left and vic ties up. Nice right from Donir. Vic is holding on on weak legs. Donaire swinging with big lefts and arights Vic is blocking the punches and Cole steps in tand halts the action.

Donaire is finished.

Donaire TKO9 Darchiniyan.

===

Rigo broke Donaire, Vic had Doanire dman near out first with that left uppercut. But donaire survived. 
Donaire is done as an elite fighter.
Vic wasn't hurting anyone in this division and he rocked Donaire and had Donaire scared.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bet HEAVILY on Donaire

thank fuck for that!


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

donaire is done son.....this should of been a 4 round fight with donaire not even losing 20 seconds of it efore winning y ko


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Hahahahaha Donaire is such a clown Vic was schooling that ass lmfao


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I wonder what the score-cards were.


wide as hell in Donaire's favor, TR wants that Donaire-Walters matchup

Edit: atsch


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I should slap myself. I don't know Vic good enough to call him a winner over Donaire. 

I'm sorry Donaire..I thought you were done man cause you didn't seem yourself. You found your punch and I'm sorry brah.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

All that talk Donaire was yapping about and this dude still is buffled by the jab and movement. 
Donaire had no reason to go up, he better take his ass back down and fight Rigo


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

1. LEft hook bailed out Nonito
2. Nonito's father needs to GTFO
3. Respect to Vic, but his style makes Nonito's left hook look like the greatest punch in history.
4. I had had it close. 5-3 Vic


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: V broke.


Nah, I got my v-cash. Bet on the over, not on Darchinyan. I was expecting him to lose, but play it safer this time around. Didn't see this fight happening like it did, though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Bet HEAVILY on Donaire
> 
> thank fuck for that!


:deal


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Donaire was losing by 4 points on two cards? Whoa. Great comeback KO.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank god for the KO.. had a quite a bit of cash riding on that.

But tbh, even with a lot of money riding on the Donaire KO... it was still tough to cheer for Nonito in a way.

EVT Vic!

Nonito seriously needs to find that fire again. If he doesn't, he should retire asap imo!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Donaire still is overrated, almost lost to an old shot Darchinyan. I really hope the Axe man chops off Donaire's head.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> Dramatic but still disappointed in donaire.


Why? It's the mark of a great fighter - overcoming adversity.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Nonito is a bum


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I find Donaire so unlikeable. Hate listening to him.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> wide as hell in Donaire's favor, TR wants that Donaire-Walters matchup
> 
> Edit: atsch


Vic was wining on 2 cards and tied in the 3rd.
good cards IMO.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Good stoppage. Donaire still not active enough, but able to pull off a KO. 

Not or sure why so many people want a Rigo rematch. It will be the same non-fight as last time.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Donaire is spending too much time with his family. He needs t get his priorities straight. He needs to be a boxer-puncher again and get way from that family life. He als has too many people talking in his corner.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Donaire has that punch and honestly you have to respect that punch.

Rigondeaux told you "You can't win a fight with one punch." but that only applies if you know how to box. :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

LMAO! Max's face after he said Rigo!!!!


:rofl You don't want that again!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Nonito calling out RIGO :ibutt!!!!!


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I see Donaire's issues as more to do with skill. He's very limited.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Donaire fake calling out Rigo.
We already know he wants Rigo to come up, and Rigo has said he isn't going up anymore.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol, he called out Rigondeaux. Rigo might just end him in a rematch.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I almost feel bad for Darchiniyan. Tough break, that was. :-(


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> LMAO! Max's face after he said Rigo!!!!
> 
> :rofl You don't want that again!


:yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the fuck would anyone want to see Donaire/Rigondeaux again? Donaire looked like straight shit this time by a fucking old fart, way past his best weight Darchinyan. Come on guys. I want to see Donaire get fed to Lomachenko, Salido, or even Walters. Hell, put him against Mares, if Mares beats Gonzalez.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> All that talk Donaire was yapping about and this dude still is buffled by the jab and movement.
> Donaire had no reason to go up, he better take his ass back down and fight Rigo


Nah, he gets to fight Lomachenko first.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Rios "He looked great"


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm OK with that stoppage.
> 
> -Esp after recent HW events.


yep. good stoppage.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> Dramatic but still disappointed in donaire.





Abraham said:


> Why? It's the mark of a great fighter - overcoming adversity.


This was a guy he was supposed to blow out. Style wise it was difficult but all the advantages he had over darchinyan he should have won. I could understand he was trying not to do the usual winging his punches that he stopped everything that worked for him in general. That's why I'm disappointed but it may not be his fault.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Rios "He looked great"


:lol: I lol'd.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lampley saying PAC is washed up? Sucking up to Rios?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Bet HEAVILY on Donaire
> 
> thank fuck for that!


Same here. But i have to admit, he almost didn't deserve the win though. Still.... BIG sigh of relief!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Here comes the mainer. Come on Mikey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Everyone that is writing Bam Bam off should look at Donaire/Darch II. Any given Saturday.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Donaire is easy pickings at featherweight. This showing might even take a bit away from Rigo's victory tbh.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't feel like Nonito won this fight tactically. Vic didn't stay on his boxing corners advice and thus he got that left hook we all knew was coming. His concentration wavered and BAM.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rios seems like a legit dude. Even though he handled that first loss to Mike badly.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Donaire is easy pickings at featherweight. This showing might even take a bit away from Rigo's victory tbh.


This is exactly what I was saying when people were talking about Rigo giving the blue-print. He looked this lost in the Rigo fight too. In my video, it said that Donaire was thinking of retirment before the Rigo fight. Might be that he lost his fire before th Rigo fight. Still, Rigo fought Donaire when he was still on top.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Donaire can't handle a fucking jab, it is the weirdest thing. We saw it in the Vasquez Jr, Mathebula, Rigo, and now the Vic 2 fight.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

donaire vs lomachenko make it happen :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Donaire is easy pickings at featherweight. This showing might even take a bit away from Rigo's victory tbh.


Just shut up.

Rigondeaux broke a confident and proud fighters entire reference for his legacy and Nonito hasn't got over it yet.

Nvm..

Just shut up.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Will lampley mention Uchiyama or Mendez!?!?!?!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

So many people mentioning my name here ?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> can any aussies explain who Alex Vella and The Rebels that Colonel Bob Sheridan keeps mentioning


I think Alex Vella is the national president of the biker gang The Rebels. Why's he mentioning them?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> So many people mentioning my name here ?


you got knocked out by someone who they say isn't very good:conf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Puerto Rico about to take another L.
Must feel like shit for the Ricans they stay on the losing end.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

guest said:


> donaire vs lomachenko make it happen :lol:


Yes Lord, please make it happen.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Dont forget that Miura(WBC) is Uchiyama's son.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I think Alex Vella is the national president of the biker gang The Rebels. Why's he mentioning them?


kept saying they are big fight fans and would be loving the vic fight


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mikey 142 in the ring. That guy is on his weigh way up in weight. I expect him to be a welterweight before he retires.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Will lampley mention Uchiyama or Mendez!?!?!?!


You got your wish. 

Alex Ariza is just a camera whore. LOL


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Puerto Rico about to take another L.
> Must feel like shit for the Ricans they stay on the losing end.


well they got Danny (sort of)

but that's what i like about Danny. he reps his city instead of a country he's never lived in unlike alot of other latino-americans...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mikey getting a ton of love from the crowd. Gotta love the Cowboy hat lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mikey looks like a gay ass cowboy


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mikey Garcia is the Prototype Mexican.

Beautiful looks. I love that Brown Mexican Look. This is the way a Mexican fighter should look like.

Beautiful Mikey.. that facial structure, that skin tone. Beautiful. Love that Mexicana look.

Also @turbotime

did you ever notice how Oscar LOOKED really Mexican during the mid and late 90's? But than started looking White and weird and shit later on?
I wonder if that's actually a dopplelanger and they killed the REAL Oscar.

No wonder his boxing skills declined as well....

but hay love me some Garcia.

God damn I love THAT SKIN TONE.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mikey coming in like a motherfucking G. He needs a knock-out and look spectacular.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> well they got Danny (sort of)
> 
> but that's what i like about Danny. he reps his city instead of a country he's never lived in unlike alot of other latino-americans...


Angel and danny said they from the US. LOL
Especially Angel, remember that shit when he was talking about mexicans, saying all of them mexicans until they cash those welfare checks. LOL


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Rocky got the face of a 40 year old man..


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> well they got Danny (sort of)
> 
> but that's what i like about Danny. he reps his city instead of a country he's never lived in unlike alot of other latino-americans...


same thing with his pops

talking about Americans can't fight, YES THEY CAN FIGHT

if he think he gon come here and hit DANI with a 2 piece and take the belt back to ARGENTINO WHERE IT DON'T BELONG, he gon be in for a LONG NIGHT


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

the boxnation commentary is awful


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Mikey should walk out with Clint Eastwood


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

guest said:


> the showbox commentary is awful


my broadcast has larry merchant:yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Juan Ma looks like fucking drake.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> my broadcast has larry merchant:yep


yeah mine too boxnation i meant


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LMFAO Mikey looking like my cousin.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Angel and danny said they from the US. LOL
> Especially Angel, remember that shit when he was talking about mexicans, saying all of them mexicans until they cash those welfare checks. LOL


:lol: yeah, Angels a fool..


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Juanma looks pretty hefty


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Mikey Garcia is the Prototype Mexican.
> 
> Beautiful looks. I love that Brown Mexican Look. This is the way a Mexican fighter should look like.
> 
> ...


:lol: Yeah man Oskee was fresh out of East LA before Arum got his hands on him late 90s and I don't think his boxing got worse, his best boxing was arguably in the Trinidad fight and Oskee was fine as hell at the weigh in :deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Juan Ma needs to stop cutting those soft ass tracks and get back in the gym


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I didn't know FelixTrinidad was on that *** time too.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Angel a G calling people out for being American only when it's convenient


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

damn garcia's girl aint bad


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Juanma looking like a big motherfucker. He ain't going to make feather again unless he really hurts himself. Looking fucking 150 right now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Only in Texas does a motherfucking ref work 2 fights back to back. Fucking Cole


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

ONLY SHIT. MIKEY GARCIA IN THAT MEXICAN HAT.

OMFG. FUCK
FUCK.

Mikey is goinna be the next super star.

And he's 5'7 not 5'6.

5'7 is the perfect beautiful height for someone like him. Duran was 5'7 too.

Mikey is my new favorite behind Joshua.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

guest said:


> damn garcia's girl aint bad


Yeah she is gorgeous


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Juanma just needs to retire I honestly think Lomachenko would wreck him. He has like 4 kids though so I doubt he does.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Roy Jones Jr just destroyed retard Lampley.

He got a MEXICAN FLAG IN THE CORNER JIM NOT AMERICAN FLAG.

lmao Get owned by P4P King Roy.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Roy Jones Jr just destroyed retard Lampley.
> 
> He got a MEXICAN FLAG IN THE CORNER JIM NOT AMERICAN FLAG.
> 
> lmao Get owned by P4P King Roy.


:happy


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mikey looks huge right now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Rokcy keeping rang and throwing out the jab. Mikey jabbing and and reaching. Nice jab from Rocky after a a missed right. Nice right to body of of Mikey. Nice jab from mikey. Nice double jab from rocky. Mikey feinting and staying in the center of the ring planeted. Rocky jabbing up and down. Blocked left hook and right from Rocky. Double jab from Mikey. Nice jab from Mikey. Blocked right and left and double jab from rocky. Nice jab right from Mikey. nice jab from Mikey. Missed right from Rocky. Nice jab from Mikey. Nice right from Rocky through the guard but 4 punches were blocked in the flurry.

10 - 9 Garcia won this shit on jabs. LOL


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Good to see Mikey jabbing.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

WTF?

garcia down from a counter


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

oh shit! night of surprises..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Mikey jumping more looks more ready to counter and press. Nice right to the body from Rocky. rocky fightin scared. Nice left from MIkey. Nice jab right from Garcia. Nice right to body of Mikey. Nice jab from Mikey. Nice left hook from Garcia. Blocked left from Mikey. Nice jab to body of Mikey. Missed jab right from MIkey. Nice jab from Mikey.. Nice right from Rocky from the outside. Nice right to body of Cgarci. Nice hard left counter from Garcia on Rocky coming in. Nice jab from MIkey. nice jab from MIkey. Nice r left hook from Mikey. rocky outside and lands a nice right on Garcia coming in and mikey falls down!!!!!!!. Mikey isn't hurt, beats the count. Rocky jabbign and gets inside flurries, mikey covers up and that is round.

10 - 8 Martinez
19 - 18 Martinez


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Had Burns on his ass! Got Mikey on his ass!!!!!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Flash knock down!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

What the hell is this topsy-turvy land today?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:err


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Any given Saturday


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Any given Saturday


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, Mikey back with that good shot. Guy needs to let his hands go more.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Rocky out with a jab right that misses.. Double jab from Rocky neither lands. Nice jab from Rocky and he stays on the outside.. Double jab from Rocky. Nice double jab missed right from Rockyl Nice jab from Mikey coming in. They trade jabs. nice triple jab from Rocky and missed rigth hand. Nice stiff jab from Mikey. Nikey jab right fom Mikey. Ncie right from Rocky. Hard jab rigth from Rocky, but Rocky ate it just fine. Double jab from Mikey tha is short. Lunging right from Rocky misses. Missed left hook from MIkey. Nice jab from Mikey. blocked left hook from mikey. rocky flurrries at the end of the round landing nothing of note and that is it.

10 - 9 Garcia
28 - 28 Even


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Martinez giving a good accounting of himself. He starts to get long with his shots and it's over, though, and that looks to be happening.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I bet on Mikey, but I wan't Martinez to win......


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mikey not jabbing as much as usual.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Gave that one to Rocky


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i'm liking those leaping left hooks from Mikey..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Mikey jabbing and Rocky lunges in missing a right. Rocky jabbing and staying outside and trying to press the jab. Nice right from Rocky from the outside. Nice stiff jabs from Rocky.. Rocky trying to land the jab. rocky eats a left hook from MIkey. Nice right to body of Garcia and gArcia spins out. Blocked double jab right from Rocky. Nice left hook from Mikey. Rocky jabbing and lands a nice jab running in. Nice sneaky right from Rocky. Nice right from Garcia. Nice left from Garcia. rocky and mikey trading jabs now. Nice jab to body o mikey. Nice flurry from Rocky and 2 punchies land. Nice lead right from Rocky. Mikey is on the outside eats a double jab right from Rocky. Nice left and right from Rocky while eating a left from Garcia.

10 - 9 Rocky
38 - 37 Martinez

--
Starting to think Mikey's power hasn't travelled up


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mikey still looking calm and calculated. His power is definitely showing. Guy has some fucking trucks on his hands.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Martinez fighting a very good fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Martinez fighting a very good fight.


Agreed. Quite different than what I thought he'd do.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Rocky lunges in lands a right to the body. Nice right to the body again from Rocky. Nice left hook from Mikey. mikey pressing and measuring with his jab. blocked left hook from Mikey another caught left from Mikey. Nice jab from Rocky Missed left hook right from Garcia. Nice left from Mikey. Nice right from Rocky on Mikey coming in. Gig jab right from Mikey but Rockey eats it. Nice right to body of Garcia. They trade jabs. nice right tobody of mIkey. Nice trade of jabs and a right from Rocky. Nice right to body of Garcia. Missed right from Rocky and missed counter left from Mikey. Nice right from Rocky. Nice jab from Mikey. Nice counter right from MIkey. Nice counter right to body of Mikey . Nice left hook from MIkey at the end of the round.

10 - 9 Garcia
47 - 47 Even


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Garcia giving away unnecessary rounds. He plays defense amazingly but he needs to open up and score more.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

not sure what fight that sheringdon guys watching, lawrence being bias as usual


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Martinez keeping Mikey's jab honest with that right hand


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i'm liking those leaping left hooks from Mikey..


They are money tonight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Like I said!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Nice jab missed right from Rocky. They trade jabs. They are crcling trading jabs right now. Nice blocked left from rocky. Nice overhand right from ocky. nice jab from Rocky. Missed right and left from Rocky. They trade jabs and both miss their right hand s. Nice left to the body of Mikey missed left from MIkey. Nice double jab right from mikey. They trade jabs. Nice left from MIkey, missed right follow up.. Nice right hand left hook from Rocky. Missed counter left , hard right hurts Rocky. Rocky circles away and tries to get his legs back. Nice jab right from mikey. Nice left hook from Mikey. Nice counter right and and hard left to teh body from MIkey. MIkey has Rocky confused.

10 - 9 Garcia
57 - 56 Garcia


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

that leaping left is killin em.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Garcia's punches are damn sneaky and powerful. Every one he throws can hurt you.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@Sweethome_Bama, Mikey not showing his power? Everytime he landed that right, Martinez went flying. Dude has fucking trucks for hands. Still looking calm and collected. He just might be exploding this next round. He really needs to up his work in the beginning rounds, though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mikey teeing off with nice shots, Rocky taking them well, but looking awkward when slipping

Mikey's wife looking tasty A'f!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Never back straight up after a hard punch :-( Come on Martinez.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> that leaping left is killin em.


It's because Martinez drops his right and pulls back. It's a horrible thing to watch as he actually looks to paw straight rights and jabs away with his right.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

A little more body work and Mikey can end this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Rocky and Mikey trading jabs but Mikey is pressing. Mikey throwing the left hook and the jab and giving Rocky a lot to think about. Nice jab right from MIkey. Mikey hitting Rocky with a stiff jab Nice jab from Rocky. Nice counter right and another right from Mikey . Nice right from Rocky. Nice right from MIkey and a left hook from Mikey. mIkey pressing now missed left from mikey. Nice right from Rocky on Mikey mising his right. nice stiff jab from Mikey. Double jab right from MIkey. Nice right from Rocky. Double jab right from MIkey. Double jab misssed right from Rocky. Missed counter right from Mikey. Left hook and right from mikey and mikey backs away at the 10 second clap, thinkking the round is over. LOL

10 - 9 Garcia
67 - 65 Garcia


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I like how patient and disciplined Mikey Garcia is. He is very patient. He does not over pursue he does not charge. Great job on his part.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> @*Sweethome_Bama*, Mikey not showing his power? Everytime he landed that right, Martinez went flying. Dude has fucking trucks for hands. Still looking calm and collected. He just might be exploding this next round. He really needs to up his work in the beginning rounds, though.


The punches he is landing in this fight had people on the mat and asleep in the lower division.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> A little more body work and Mikey can end this.


Just sayin'


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Mikey out pressing behind the jab and Rocky retreating away. Nice jab right from Mikey and Rocky is hurt. Hard left to body of Rocky hard jab right and hard left to the body puts Rocky on the mat hard.

Garcia KO8 Martinez


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mikey is the truth. Undoubtedly.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mikey's an excellent fighter...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

There you go, we have a monsters at 130 lbs. now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Love it :yep


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Heh.. looks like Mikey went to the body like his idol Raymi always do.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Just sayin'


:deal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 8
> 
> Mikey out pressing behind the jab and Rocky retreating away. Nice jab right from Mikey and Rocky is hurt. Hard left to body of Rocky hard jab right and hard left to the body puts Rocky on the mat hard.
> 
> Garcia KO8 Martinez


You need to apologize to Mikey for doubting him. :fire Guy looking like fucking Golovkin with that body shot. Fucking guy is the fucking truth!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Mikey - future top 5 P4P.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fatima Garcia is fucking adoraaaablllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllle.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Garcia is damn near perfect. I love watching him. 

And hes he's a cool dude. He'll walk around the concourse and hang out with fans in Carson.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@DirtyDan where you at?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I want Mikey's wife


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Waitiing for you @DirtyDan, don't punk out on me now :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I want Mikey's wife


She's mine back off.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mikey is truth.

Best up and comer in the game right now.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Bob Arum has a giant trollface


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Waitiing for you @DirtyDan, don't punk out on me now :deal


Relax ******, just got done watching the fight. What's my avatar?


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

lol even the kid in the crowd was amazed by how nasty that body shot was.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Garcia vs Gamboa. Who leads? Could end up underwhelming a la Rigo/Donaire.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Mikey is truth.
> 
> Best up and comer in the game right now.


Man, I don't see how anyone can hate on that fucking win. Martinez is the guy that gave so many of these top dudes trouble, and Mikey fucking GGG's that foo. The fucking Monster of the East.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Mikey Garcia is a helluva boxer. I like his style. He's going to be one of the guys I watch closely for now on.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Relax ******, just got done watching the fight. What's my avatar?












Here you go. We got you reppin' Mikey's turf now. Chicano pride right here!!!!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, I don't see how anyone can hate on that fucking win. Martinez is the guy that gave so many of these top dudes trouble, and Mikey fucking GGG's that foo. The fucking Monster of the East.


Bit of an exaggeration, his last 3 have been suspect, Gamboa sounds nice, so does Uchiyama, and Mendez if we are talking real challenges


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, I don't see how anyone can hate on that fucking win. Martinez is the guy that gave so many of these top dudes trouble, and Mikey fucking GGG's that foo. The fucking Monster of the East.


He reminds me of Golovkin. Not as trrigger happy as GoloBYko but everything is very nicely calculated.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Here you go. We got you reppin' Mikey's turf now. Chicano pride right here!!!!!


Maybe now you can stop being such a hater since you've got someone to root for now and he's got no chance of having his run ruined by Mayweather Jr.

Mikey Garcia is an excellent fighter I can't wait to see more of him.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Here you go. We got you reppin' Mikey's turf now. Chicano pride right here!!!!!


Glad you won the bet, would suck having Martinez's face as your avatar, the guy is ugly as fuck.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Bit of an exaggeration, his last 3 have been suspect, Gamboa sounds nice, so does Uchiyama, and Mendez if we are talking real challenges


Hope garcia goes after Uchiyama and to clean house.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He reminds me of Golovkin. Not as trrigger happy as GoloBYko but everything is very nicely calculated.


:happy He getting a spot on Turbo's Team, if you don't already have him there :jjj he can take Donaire's spot lol.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :happy He getting a spot on Turbo's Team, if you don't already have him there :jjj he can take Donaire's spot lol.


:lol: Fuck Hoenito. I have Santa Cruz on there though :deal


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Hope garcia goes after Uchiyama and to clean house.


Mikey would have to travel

I don't see Uchiyama leaving Japan, but then again, you never know, the Japanese have iron hearts and aren't afraid of anything


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Maybe now you can stop being such a hater since you've got someone to root for now and he's got no chance of having his run ruined by Mayweather Jr.
> 
> Mikey Garcia is an excellent fighter I can't wait to see more of him.


This guy ain't no fucking Canelo. Dude is straight fucking Monster. Look at how he fights, so smart, so calculated, so powerful.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

browsing said:


> Maybe now you can stop being such a hater since you've got someone to root for now and he's got no chance of having his run ruined by Mayweather Jr.
> 
> Mikey Garcia is an excellent fighter I can't wait to see more of him.


Link doesn't work, give me another pic, says invalid link when I try adding it to my avatar.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Glad you won the bet, would suck having Martinez's face as your avatar, the guy is ugly as fuck.


:rofl Hey, we one-one, though. It's like Brandon say's you won one, I won one, let's do it again. Don't know when another rivalry fight is happening, but fuck no, am I betting on Argentinos anymore. Chaves and fucking Matthysse let me down. Just have to wait for fucking Maidana to screw up lol.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

is they supposed to show 24 7 tonight


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

:lol: this is what happens when you get fighting tips from juanma


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :rofl Hey, we one-one, though. It's like Brandon say's you won one, I won one, let's do it again. Don't know when another rivalry fight is happening, but fuck no, am I betting on Argentinos anymore. Chaves and fucking Matthysse let me down. Just have to wait for fucking Maidana to screw up lol.


Need another link for the avatar, the other one doesn't work.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.thesweetscience.com/images/stories/boxing3/MikeyGarcia media day_131105_003a_7c3ab.jpg









http://www.pound4pound.com/Photos/ChrisFarina/2013/MikeyGarcia_media_day_131105_001a.jpg

Try these two first, if not anyone of these three:









http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/11312garcia00/11312garcia006.jpg









http://www.toprank.com/uploaded_files/images/news/i_ODUCZXFPCKXWKNB.20110605024840.jpg









http://www.thesweetscience.com/images/stories/boxing/Garcia_Salido_130119_005a.jpg

Perferably this one^^^up here, if the other doesn't work.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Been a good fight night with you all.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Young Nigel Benn.:yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Need another link for the avatar, the other one doesn't work.


You looking class as shit with that avatar, I'm jealous. :happy


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You looking class as shit with that avatar, I'm jealous. :happy


Thing is, Garcia has a glass jaw and doesn't have the heart of a champion, I'm not impressed with him yet. He's not a traditional Mexican/Mexican American fighter. One thing he does have is monstrous power, elite boxing skills, and a savage counter puncher.

That aside, I'll honor my 1 month avatar bet.

I put the avatar on November 9th 10:35pm Mountain time, and I'll change it in December 10th 12:35 am Eastern time since I'm gonna be in Philly during that time frame and Eastern time is 2 hours ahead of mountain.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Best up and comer in the game right now.


you rang?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

lomachenko vs donaire!! loma fucks him up


----------

